# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Striptella në Forum

## striptella

Pershendetje te gjitheve. Isha betuar qe mos vija fotografi ne Forum por nuk mund t'i rezistoja dot temptimit per te ndare me ju bukurine time  :buzeqeshje:  Nje prezantim i thjeshte per juve: Quhem Fiori dhe jam nga Tirana. Kam 9 vite pa qene ne Shqiperi, jetoj ne Hawaii dhe jam 26 vjec.  Ketu te mua nuk ka shqiptare dhe hyrja ne forum sikur e zvogelon pak distancen. 
Po sjell disa fotografi te miat.

----------


## striptella

Tjeter foto:

----------


## striptella

:buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

pupupupu une i pari  :perqeshje:  
alamet femrrreeeeeee qenke  :shkelje syri:  
ehehe kalofsh sa me mire ketu ne forum yllo!
Muahhh Muahhh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

e o yllo bahhh nga nuk kan qen shqiptaret edhe ne hawaii kushedi ...tani prit kur te dali ndonjheri nga PLANETI PLUTO  :ngerdheshje: 

26 vejece tamon qenke edhe 126 vite me te bukra  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

te shifja ne rruge do thoja se je 19 deri ke 23 me shum jo! ika tani te firmos ke zyra punes iher  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Bledari

Mireserdhe striptella edhe qenke nice fare edhe ca behet andej nga hawaii mire  :buzeqeshje: ?
Mireserdhe

----------


## Korcare_lozonjare

Mireserdhe stripella ja kalofsh sa me mire ne forum..
Shume e lezecme qenke dhe nuk duksh per 26.
Kam shkuar ne hawaii dhe me pelqen shume atje!!!

----------


## bledioni

mirserdhe striptella dhe ia kalofsh mire  aman te lutem me ben nji nder ma jep pak ate numrin e  faxit ddhe brenda 2 minutash me ke ne hawaii 
ajd shenet bukuroshke shqipatre

----------


## kolombi

Bukuria jote e ben Hawain,akoma dhe me te bukur.
Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## striptella

Faleminderit per fjalet e mira. Eshte kenaqesi te lexosh.

----------


## *Ema*

lum si ti mi goce, Hawaii ishte verte nje mrekulli e Zotit!

ja kalofsh mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## YllBote

striptella.. po qeke si rrush mi.. je me te vertete shum simpatike
ta them sinqerisht!!! gjithashtu je me shum fat qe jeto ne hawaii
pasi e kom onderr te vi anej ( po erdha dil e me prit ne aeroport :perqeshje: )..aight patriote.. ja kalofsh sa me mire , muuah!

----------


## GoDDeSS

mire se na erdhe moj bukuroshe!! yll qenke vertet!
Shpreoj tja kalosh mrekullushem me ne zemra!
Have fun!!

peace

----------


## AngelGirl

* striptella mir se erdhe ne forum rrushi...qenke shum e mir dhe simpatike...
te uroj tja kalofsh sa me mire...edhe nice ne Hawaai 
pacim!*

----------


## xxxl

> _Postuar më parë nga striptella_ 
> *Tjeter foto:*


PO NA BEN ME E NDRYSHUAR DREJTIMIN E PUSHIMEVE PER VITIN E RI    :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:  SE QENKE SI SHPIRT  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:  DO TE PRANOJA ME KENAQESI TE ISHA SHQIPETARI  NR 2 NE HAWAII  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MICH

Mire se erdhe moj fiori ne forum suksese kudo , qenke cool hajde pac fat moj a je ne shpirt sic je nga jashta , all the best to u lal.

----------


## Spoiled_hottie1

Ne radhe te pare mireserdhe dhe qenke shum e lezecme..
Besoj se do te kalosh sa me mire ketu ne forum.

----------


## DeuS

Mire se erdhe dhe lum ai qe noton prane teje !

Kinge goce qeke ...komplimente

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Sa mendoj se kam pare gjene me te bukur ne bote, del kjo vasha dhe me prish mendimin. 

Ah jeta ah!  :buzeqeshje: 

Mireseardhje..

----------

